# How do restaurants hold prime rib?



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

What are your varying ways that you use to hold prime rib, so that after 3 hours of service a customer can still get a rare slice?


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

Depends on the equipiment you have available. 
I have used Altoshaam before and it worked like a gem.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

hey Ross...
I dont know about specific commercial equipment, but in the 
BanRm, we held more delicate meats, tenderloin, prime etc
just utilizing basic principles, covered moist environment, 
like chafers or "sauna" type holding ovens. At holding temps, 
145 to 155, (to avoid any additional cooking). Ive utilized it in 
the field as well, at catering events. Seemed to hold rare meats
for several hours.
Ive also heard tell that putting it under pressure can help too, 
but ive never tested that concept.


----------



## chefktakei (Jun 18, 2018)

Altosham, Rational Combi Oven, Thermal Circulator


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What are the conditions? Catering? Buffet style? Restaurant?


----------



## capricciosa (May 30, 2015)

We dry cook it in the early afternoon and then put about half of it in the meat locker next to our grill. It's sliced to order & heated up under the heat lamp to bring it to temp. The more well-done is left in the oven at a super-low holding temp. We only do dinner service though, so it only has to last for 4 or so hours, but it works well for our set-up.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Every place I've ever served Prime Rib at had an Altoshaam.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Altosham or steam table on a wire rack with a heat lamp.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

We used Alto-Shaam at one place.

I'm getting a CVap for the current place.


----------

